# Opinions on a Cobra Patriot 380 pistol



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone heard of or had a Cobra Patriot .380? Looking for info from someone who has owned one or shot one. I can't find any recent reviews on the net.

http://www.cobrapistols.net/product-patriot-series-380.asp

Thanks
Ted


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Jay's Gun Shop on Garden Street is listed as a dealer. You might give them a call.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*wow*

is it just me, or are they all starting to look alike?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

TraderDan said:


> is it just me, or are they all starting to look alike?


It's not just you. That is why if you want 380 go with this


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It's simply a Kel-Tec copy - just like the Hellcat & Ruger LCP is...  

Same crappy long DA only trigger pull. It will be finicky on ammo types, and most likely will not run reliably out of the box.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

just picked up a taurus tcp 380, looks the same, maybe 1 company makin for all? It does say made in usa. oh yea it is pink scubapro, so i am a member of the pink gun club. what was it a pink sig you bought?


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My friend Mark came across one and he and I had never heard them so I figured it's better to ask.

Thanks
Ted


----------

